# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  Easy JTAG Classic Suite 2.5.0.8

## mohamed73

*Easy JTAG Classic Suite 2.5.0.8*  Added erase block size option ( 64mb per block very fast )Added writing of compressed gZIP files read by EasyJTAG.Added eMMC TP locations for 24 Samsung chips.Added URL of Dump field in Upload dialog.Added current operation performance and CLK speed in statusbar.Added limit writing data size option.Fixed JTAG Pinout loading from rcp files.    *Easy JTAG Plus eMMC Tool 1.0.0.43*   Added new Spreadtrum CPU support.Rewritten ext4 browser from zero ( faster in 20x times ).Added UNICODE filenames in ext4 browserAdded lot of small fixes and additions.  
Added phones dumps and ISP pinout for following devices. Most of them
Added through Upload pinout form of Classic Software. Thanks everybody for 
sharing ISP pinouts and dumps with team.   ANDROMAX C (ISP eMMC Pinout)ANDROMAX C2 AD688G (ISP eMMC Pinout)ANDROMAX C3 AD6B1H (ISP eMMC Pinout)ANDROMAX C3S NC36B1H (ISP eMMC Pinout)ANDROMAX G2 (ISP eMMC Pinout)ANDROMAX I (ISP eMMC Pinout)ANDROMAX I2 (ISP eMMC Pinout)ANDROMAX U I6C (ISP eMMC Pinout)ANDROMAX U2 (ISP eMMC Pinout)ANDROMAX U3 I7C (ISP eMMC Pinout)DNS S4003 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)HTC DESIRE 300 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)HTC DESIRE 500 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)HTC DESIRE 816V (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)HTC DESIRE 826 (ISP eMMC Pinout)HTC ONE M7 PN07100 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)HTC ONE M8S 0PKV100 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)HUAWEI ASCEND P7-L10 (ISP eMMC Pinout)HUAWEI CHM-U01 (ISP eMMC Pinout)LENOVO S856 (ISP eMMC Pinout)LENOVO ZUK Z2 (ISP eMMC Pinout)LG D392K (ISP eMMC Pinout)LG D618 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)LG E615 OPTIMUS L5 DUAL (ISP eMMC Pinout)LG F160LV (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)LG SU870 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)LG VS986W (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)MICROMAX D303 (ISP eMMC Pinout)MOTOROLA XT1033 (ISP eMMC Pinout)MOTOROLA XT1077 (ISP eMMC Pinout)MOTOROLA XT910 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)MOTOROLA XT912 (ISP eMMC Pinout)NOKIA LUMIA 625 RM-941 (ISP eMMC Pinout)NOKIA LUMIA 720 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)NOKIA LUMIA 822 RM-845 (ISP eMMC Pinout)OPPO A11W JOY 3 (ISP eMMC Pinout)OPPO R2017 (ISP eMMC Pinout)OPPO R831 (ISP eMMC Pinout)OPPO R831K (ISP eMMC Pinout)PHILIPS W336 (ISP eMMC Pinout)PRESTIGIO PAP4322 DUO (ISP eMMC Pinout)PRESTIGIO PAP5044 (ISP eMMC Pinout)PRESTIGIO PAP5400 DUO (ISP eMMC Pinout)PRESTIGIO PAP5450 (ISP eMMC Pinout)PRESTIGIO PMP5785C 3G QUAD (ISP eMMC Pinout)PRESTIGIO PSP3507 (ISP eMMC Pinout)SAMSUNG GT-I8552 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)SAMSUNG SCH-R960 (ISP eMMC Pinout)SAMSUNG SHV-E210K (ISP eMMC Pinout)SAMSUNG SM-C101 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)SAMSUNG SM-C105 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)SAMSUNG SM-G316U (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)SAMSUNG SM-G318ML (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)SAMSUNG SM-G532F (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)SAMSUNG SM-G900A (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)SAMSUNG SM-J100MU (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)SAMSUNG SM-J120AZ (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)SAMSUNG SM-J120F DS (ISP eMMC Pinout)SAMSUNG SM-J320F DS (ISP eMMC Pinout)SAMSUNG SM-J710FN (ISP eMMC Pinout)SAMSUNG SM-N7505 (ISP eMMC Pinout)SAMSUNG SM-T231 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)SAMSUNG SM-T561 (ISP eMMC Pinout)SONY C1605 (ISP eMMC Pinout)SONY C1905 (ISP eMMC Pinout)SONY C5303 (ISP eMMC Pinout)SONY D2005 (ISP eMMC Pinout)SONY LT25I (ISP eMMC Pinout)SONY ST26I (ISP eMMC Pinout)TESLA ATOM 7.0 3G (ISP eMMC Pinout)TEXET TM-4272 (ISP eMMC Pinout)XIAOMI HONGMI 3S 4G TD-LTE 2016031 (ISP eMMC Pinout)XIAOMI MI2A (ISP eMMC Pinout)XIAOMI REDMI 3S (ISP eMMC Pinout)XIAOMI REDMI NOTE 4G (ISP eMMC Pinout)ZOPO C2 (ISP eMMC Pinout)

----------

